# Focused Aspiration of Scar Tissue



## gsteeves (Apr 30, 2012)

Good Afternoon,

We have a doctor that would like to perform FAST procedure of elbow.  Anyone have an idea of what CPT code would be used.

Thanks,
Gail Steeves,CPC


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 30, 2012)

is there fluid in the elbow?


----------



## gsteeves (Apr 30, 2012)

Not sure, we are a surgery center, diagnosis is epicondylitis...Dr asking us for the CPT code, I am thinking unlisted procedure.

Thanks,
Gail


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 30, 2012)

I would say unlisted to unless he removes some fluid 20605


----------



## gsteeves (Apr 30, 2012)

Just got some information back from the rep, we should be using 24357 for the percutaneous tenotomy as the procedure is done pecutaneously with ultrasonic guidance.  Thanks for your help!

Gail


----------

